# Freeware Programme



## ViB (22. August 2003)

Ich bin gerade auf dem Freeware-Tripp und wollte mal fragen, ob ihr vielleicht ein paar gute Grafikbearbeitungsprogramme kennt, die ganz gut sind. Ich arbeite normalerweise mit Photoshop, möchte aber mal schauen, was sich denn andere so ausdenken. Auf Winload.de funktioniert die Hälfte der Freeware-Progs erst gar nicht oder die schocken wirklich keinen Meter... Das einzige brauchbare, was ich bisher gefunden habe, ist  EasyPeg.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. August 2003)

Hallo.

the Gimp - GNU Image Manipulation Program

Gibt davon auch einen Win32 Port, auf der Downloadseite ist der Link dorthin.

Mfg,
Alex


----------



## ViB (25. August 2003)

Wozu ist denn der Win32-Port gut? Ist das Programm normalerweise nur für Linux oder ist das nur eine Extra-Option unter Windows?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (25. August 2003)

Der Windows-Port ist einfach nur die Version für Windows,
die Version für Linux war zuerst da.


----------



## LumenLunae (17. September 2003)

Hallo,

also Freeware, die brauchbar ist, sind aber bis auf Satori mehr zum Nachbearbeiten (also mit Filtern etc): Ultimate FX, Photo Filtre und Satori. Damit lassen sich schöne Effekte erzeugen.


----------

